# Harvard Fall 2011



## bigbee99 (Aug 14, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/harvardfall2011/index.php

I wonder why its not on the cubing USA home page...but whatever.

Hopefully I will be there


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2011)

See you guys there  
I hope Pyraminx will be added.


----------



## JyH (Aug 14, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> See you guys there
> I hope Pyraminx will be added.


 
Awesome!
Pyraminx may be added if there is extra time. Last time there was time for it.

Also, not signing up yet. I'm not sure if I'll have 4BLD learned by then.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, due to constant badgering by Tim Major for me to come to this, I was wondering...I'm going to be flying there most likely, if I can get some cash together. Can anyone possibly get me from the airport, let me stay at their house Saturday night, and then drive me to the airport on Sunday (if it is within 5 miles, I'll walk if you don't want to drive)

I'm going to be arriving Friday night sometime, and leaving Sunday morning.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 3, 2011)

I really hope I can come. I'm only 14, so I have to rely on my parents mostly for going to competitions. It'll be my first competition! I've already started practicing extra in the events I'll compete in (2x2 [~10], 3x3 [24/25], 4x4 [1:55], magic [4.5], pyraminx [~18 (I'm terrible)], and possibly 7x7 if I get one and get good at it within 2 months... I think I'm gonna order one later this week). I used to practice for about 5 hours a day on weekends and 3 on weekdays, but now thats closer to 7 and 4... But yet I'm not improving very fast... haha.
Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 3, 2011)

At first I thought it was Haverford college, which is _extremely_ close, and my (18 year old, senior) brother's favorite college. But too bad. Ya, I won't be going. Too far away.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 3, 2011)

JyH said:


> Also, not signing up yet. I'm not sure if I'll have 4BLD learned by then.


 
Gogogogogo 4BLD successu. I really want to see you get an official solve.

Oh, and like all NE competitions, I will be there.


----------



## Owen (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll go if there is pyraminx.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 8, 2011)

Just found out I'm going to this. Road trip with Reese.

Signed up for 4bld even though I've never really attempted one. Just gotta re-learn/learn centers.


----------



## JyH (Sep 8, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Gogogogogo 4BLD successu. I really want to see you get an official solve.
> 
> Oh, and like all NE competitions, I will be there.


 
I don't have a good 4x4. :\
I'll start learning on my Rubik's 4x4.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 9, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Just found out I'm going to this. Road trip with Reese.
> 
> Signed up for 4bld even though I've never really attempted one. Just gotta re-learn/learn centers.


 
Gonna be mad fun.

Really excited for this comp. Great events, 2 rounds of BLD, as Mike said, road trip, and I get to meet some weird Aussie kid.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 24, 2011)

I should probably find out some skybus information. Do buses leave frequently? What are the costs? Do we need to book? Or just link me to where I should find this out, I don't use my computer, and lots of sites are very difficult to use on my phone.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I should probably find out some skybus information. Do buses leave frequently? What are the costs? Do we need to book? Or just link me to where I should find this out, I don't use my computer, and lots of sites are very difficult to use on my phone.


 
the most common one is www.megabus.com, and the earlier you book, the cheaper it is.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll be there! Looking forward to OH!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 26, 2011)

Is this competition going to have tables to practice on?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Is this competition going to have tables to practice on?


 
If it's in the same room as Harvard Spring, then no.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not allowed to go cuz my dad's from Cornell. 
lol it wouldn't matter I live pretty far away.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 26, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> If it's in the same room as Harvard Spring, then no.


 


Spoiler


----------



## Bob (Sep 28, 2011)

tables are overrated.


----------



## onlyleftname (Sep 29, 2011)

Might go, not sure though. If I did it would be my first competition. As I'm 15, I'd have to ask my parents to take me, but seeing as I go to MIT like every other day of the week it probably won't be a problem.

Is going to competitions worth it? I have a 22.19 ao100...

See you guys there, maybe 

Sidenote: That70sShowDude, it should be "Y u no have tables" instead of "Why u no have tables" [/memenazi]


----------



## Micael (Sep 30, 2011)

I am quite likely to go. Anybody from Québec going there? We could carpool.

I am thinking sleeping there the night before to avoid waking up at 2am. Any tips for cheap place?


----------



## Kian (Sep 30, 2011)

Two days after I get back from Worlds. I'm going to have to sit this one out.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 30, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Might go, not sure though. If I did it would be my first competition. As I'm 15, I'd have to ask my parents to take me, but seeing as I go to MIT like every other day of the week it probably won't be a problem.
> 
> Is going to competitions worth it? I have a 22.19 ao100...
> 
> ...


 
You should definitely go, competitions are for fun, and 22 seconds is decent, there are a lot of people who go who aren't that fast.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2011)

Kian said:


> Two days after I get back from Worlds. I'm going to have to sit this one out.


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 4, 2011)

Any ideas _when_ it'll start? Like time.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 4, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Any ideas _when_ it'll start? Like time.


 
You do realize they put a schedule up, correct...?


----------



## Bob (Oct 5, 2011)

I might not have transportation. Hrmm.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2011)

I checked the psych sheet, and most of my results are outdated now. How often is it updated. Whenever someone signs up?
How far are you travelling Bob? Hope you can make it,
Tim


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I checked the psych sheet, and most of my results are outdated now. How often is it updated. Whenever someone signs up?
> How far are you travelling Bob? Hope you can make it,
> Tim


 
CubingUSA was last updated on 9/20/11 and it usually updates around once a month. I think that's what you were asking, right?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> CubingUSA was last updated on 9/20/11 and it usually updates around once a month. I think that's what you were asking, right?


 
Yeah, thanks. I was worried when I saw the 4x4 there'd been an error at my last comp, but my profile has it right. I assumed it autoupdated whenever results came in.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2011)

We've booked tickets to get in Friday 21 and leave Saturday 22, but we can't find any accommodation. Any cheap hostels nearby? We keep finding ones that advertise easy travel to Harvard, but turn out to be in Bedford. Anywhere under $250 in Harvard/Cambridge, or a site specifically for this? Been looking for over an hour now. We get in at South Station.


----------



## ianography (Oct 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> We've booked tickets to get in Friday 21 and leave Saturday 22, but we can't find any accommodation. Any cheap hostels nearby? We keep finding ones that advertise easy travel to Harvard, but turn out to be in Bedford. Anywhere under $250 in Harvard/Cambridge, or a site specifically for this? Been looking for over an hour now. We get in at South Station.


 
You should ask people if you can crash at their place; I'm sure they'll be more than understanding. Any takers?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2011)

ianography said:


> You should ask people if you can crash at their place; I'm sure they'll be more than understanding. Any takers?


 
I'm with my Dad.

We're kind of lost. We need to look on Google Maps for every location, we don't know our way around Harvard. I know if someone wanted a hotel in Melbourne I could tell them where to, and not to book off the top of my head.


----------



## ianography (Oct 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I'm with my Dad.


 
I don't think they'll mind much, as it's only one extra person (if the host/hostess is cool).


----------



## Brest (Oct 8, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> We've booked tickets to get in Friday 21 and leave Saturday 22, but we can't find any accommodation. Any cheap hostels nearby? We keep finding ones that advertise easy travel to Harvard, but turn out to be in Bedford. Anywhere under $250 in Harvard/Cambridge, or a site specifically for this? Been looking for over an hour now. We get in at South Station.


Hotels.com is your friend.

I don't think you'll find something under $250 in Cambridge, but you'll find close to Cambridge for under $300. Here are some options:

Royalton Suites
Boston Omni Parker House Hotel
Wyndham Boston/Chelsea

And Tim, clean out your inbox!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's from Harvard's webpage: http://www.gse.harvard.edu/about/campus/directions/accommodations.html.

Also, if you happen to find something around Kenmore Square in Boston, that's where I'll be coming from and I can help you get there. It's easy to get to Harvard from (pretty much) anything on the T.


----------



## JyH (Oct 10, 2011)

Goals:
2x2: Don't care
3x3: Sub 14 average (Mostly relying on easy scrambles)
3x3 OH: Don't care
3BLD: I better get a sub 3. ***.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: Don't care
> 3x3: Sub Jyh
> 3x3 OH: sub 21 average
> 3BLD: I better get a sub 3. ***.


 
My goals :3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2011)

Goals: 

3x3- Sub 10.3
2x2- Sub 4
3x3 OH- Sub 24
4x4 Sub 1


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 10, 2011)

Goals
2x2-lol as if I care.
3x3-Sub14
4x4-sub 1:05 average
5x5-Sub 2:30
BLD-Sub 1:25 success/win
Pyra-Lol

I forget what else I signed up for.

Oh, 4x4 BLD success, 5x5 BLD, make sure I'm not TOO far off as to not look nub.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 10, 2011)

shoot, my parents won't let me go to a competition more than an hour away. That means i'm very limited to competitions....


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 11, 2011)

Goals (average, single)
2x2-sub10, sub7?
3x3-sub25, sub20 (I'll accept sub22)
4x4-sub1:50, sub 1:30
OH-sub1:15, sub1:05


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 12, 2011)

my goals: (single/avg)
2x2:don't care
3x3:sub-11, sub-13
4x4:sub-50, sub-1:00
5x5:sub-1:40, sub-1:50
3x3 OH: sub-12, sub-20
BLD: sub-2:30
magic: lol


----------



## Hershey (Oct 12, 2011)

If I go to this comp, which I probably will:

Goals (average)
2x2: sub 7
3x3: sub 16 at least
OH: sub 21.5 at least


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 12, 2011)

Goals: Meet cool people and win OH. Hopefully I can get away with a sub 16 avg.


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 12, 2011)

Goals:
2x2: lol
3x3: sub-20
4x4: sub-1:30
5x5: sub-3:00
OH: lol


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> Awesome!
> Pyraminx may be added if there is extra time. Last time there was time for it.
> 
> Also, not signing up yet. I'm not sure if I'll have 4BLD learned by then.


Your learning 4BLD?


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry for the double post but here are my goals:

2x2-Sub 8 (don't really care)
3x3-Sub 22
4x4-Sub 2:15
5x5-Sub 3:50
OH-Don't really care
BLD-A success in Sub-10 minutes
Magic-Sub 3 

This is my first competition where i am attempting BLD so that will be fun. Does anyone have a Magic I can borrow? Mine broke.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 19, 2011)

On some random phone in ATNT in Times Square NY, so I'll be quick.
Will arrive in Boston late on Friday, leaving late Saturday.
I have 30+ hours of travel ahead of me, and I plan on learning EG1.
I have Pi, H and T, could someone print out L, U, Sune and Anti Sune?
I dont need pretty pictures, plain text is great. Just google EG1, Anthony's or Dan's sites should be there.
If not, thanks, and see you all there.
Tim


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 20, 2011)

Goals: Learn all OLL's and bring average down to sub 22.

Only like 5 more so


----------



## JyH (Oct 20, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Goals: Learn all OLL's and bring average down to sub 22.
> 
> Only like 5 more so


 
It's a horrible idea to learn those a few days before the competition...


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 20, 2011)

JyH said:


> It's a horrible idea to learn those a few days before the competition...


 
It is? Why?


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 20, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> It is? Why?


 
You might forget it in the middle of a solve, if you don't mess up, it might be slower than the 2 look cause your not used to it, etc.

I won't be able to make this one  Have fun guys!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2011)

Tim, if I remember in about 3 hours to print them, I shall. I'll have printer access.

Aka-Post here again reminding me, otherwise I won't see this thread and re-read it (thus reminding me )


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 20, 2011)

just registered. I'm going to try and get big cube BLD successes, havent done an attempt on either of them in about 3 years. This will be interesting?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2011)

I printed out both Dans and Anthonys Eg1 algs for L/U/Sune/Antisune. Just so if you don't like one of their algs, you (possibly) have a 2nd option.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Ryan, so kind 

How many people will be in the 3BLD final? I can't find on the site. My initial plan was to go safety solve to make final, then 5 rushed solves. But if a safety solve won't get me through, I might as well just do rushed solves.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 21, 2011)

Yo.

I will be bringing some demo cubes from my store for everyone to try. I'll have the OH ZhanChi and some other 3x3 mods.

I'm not allowed to sell them but if people want to play with the cubes just let me know at the competition.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry Tim. I left the alg sheet in my car at Mikes house. 

Currently in NY fighting traffic. Oh joy. Hopefully at MIT before 11...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't worry Tim, I printed one out for you. I'll see you all at Harvard tomorrow!


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 22, 2011)

I am super excited for this comp but i probably should have practiced more. I spent the past week working on 3BLD and haven't touched a 4x4 or 5x5 in weeks.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2011)

Currently in the Marriott, very nice hotel, just had a swim after a 5:30 megabus ride (meant to be 4:15), now watching some college football.
kitten, are those demo only? If they're good I was thinking of buying one. Or is it just the rules within the competition?

Edit: ah crap starts at 8, I was hoping to shower, eat then work out the train system. I'll probably get a taxi then :/
And thanks Andrew.


----------



## JyH (Oct 22, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Currently in the Marriott, very nice hotel, just had a swim after a 5:30 megabus ride (meant to be 4:15), now watching some college football.
> kitten, are those demo only? If they're good I was thinking of buying one. Or is it just the rules within the competition?


 
Bob didn't allow him to set up a table last time, but if Phil brings his stuff, you could just ask him.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 22, 2011)

JyH said:


> Bob didn't allow him to set up a table last time, but if Phil brings his stuff, you could just ask him.


 
Tables are not permitted to be set up by vendors at east coast competitions. However, no one would probably care if you bought a cube out of Phil's backpack.


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 22, 2011)

The trains are really VERY easy, all you have to do is find the "Red Line, Inbound towards 'Alewife Station'" and just get off at Harvard Square. You can just ask around to find the building, it's like .2 miles away from the stop.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 22, 2011)

Except magic, 444, and BLD, I had decent results 

OH I got. 20.xx LL skip. And then 22 full step. Average was barely not sub30.
2h, 15.01 average 2nd round. Fails both rounds. Blah. At least I'm out of my megafail stage
444, pop every solve with minimum of OLL parity. Awesome
555 I finally have an official average! 2nd solve made cutoff. 2:39 average. Meh. 
BLD. Two dnfs then on 3rd I triple check memo, off by two twisted. 1:28.xx. I should have practiced this past week. I'm slow on comms again.
222, decent. I'll take it.

Also Frank Morris introduced himself to me here . He looks like the new James Bond. Whatever his name is.

DYK to come later when I'm not on my phone


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 22, 2011)

24:15 5bld. Also like 14 minute 4bld.

Fun competition. Great to see frank lawrence again.


----------



## JyH (Oct 22, 2011)

Dunno if I broke 3x3 average.
1:45 BLD looooooool. 3 flipped corners, 1 solved edge, the memorization was really easy.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 22, 2011)

good comp for me overall.
got 2 more sub10 avgs in 3x3, (9.87, 9.82). also got 7 more sub10s, putting me at 97 official sub10 solves . Also i finally got a new OH pb avg, 15.95.
congrats to andy on the win!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2011)

Megabus WiFi+default phone browser = terribad access/lag.
-5.43 pyra average with 3.44 single.
-19.19 oh single that should've been sub 18 but I undid first 2 turns of antisune, started wrong COLL then realised it was just normal antisune alg.
-lol-by-4 failnub parities
-222 DNF finals average with best single being DNF.
Moar later when I can use a noncrappy browser. Fun comp, lighting and temp sucked though :/


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 23, 2011)

I failed terribly in the last round, but I did manage to get a decent average in the second round. Frank Morris looks like Daniel Craig, but I failed and didn't say anything to him. D:

Anyway, I talked to Mike, Tim, Jeffrey, and Ryan a ton. It was an awesome competition, despite my terrible results. I'll hopefully see all of you at Liberty Science!


----------



## JyH (Oct 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Jeffrey



ohai


----------



## Kian (Oct 23, 2011)

I MISSED FRANK MORRIS? ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 23, 2011)

Kian said:


> I MISSED FRANK MORRIS? ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


 
I know, I was ridiculously surprised to see him there. I didn't even believe Mike and Ryan when they said it was Frank.


----------



## JyH (Oct 23, 2011)

Kian said:


> I MISSED FRANK MORRIS? ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


 
Did you know Frank Morris can do a Q perm?


----------



## Kian (Oct 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I know, I was ridiculously surprised to see him there. I didn't even believe Mike and Ryan when they said it was Frank.


 
I miss ONE Northeast comp and he's there? This is remarkable. Why was he there?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 23, 2011)

Kian said:


> I miss ONE Northeast comp and he's there? This is remarkable. Why was he there?


 
I know, you were missed. :'(

I'm pretty sure he was on vacation, but I'm not entirely certain.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 23, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> congrats to andy on the win!



Andy Tsao sucks <3



Kian said:


> I MISSED FRANK MORRIS? ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?


 
Kian Barry sucks <3


----------



## JyH (Oct 23, 2011)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Andy Tsao sucks <3
> 
> 
> 
> Kian Barry sucks <3


 
Patricia Li sucks <5


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

Not vacation. Going to visit his wifes family and he is travelling all over the east coast. I did not know he would be leaving the philly area though. I was surprised when he introduced himself to me as Frank.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 23, 2011)

JyH said:


> Dunno if I broke 3x3 average.
> 1:45 BLD looooooool. 3 flipped corners, 1 solved edge, the memorization was really easy.



i remember that solve scramble it was so easy but i was off by 2 twisted corners and 3 or four edges


I failed miserably in 3x3 getting a DNF and a 28, 2x2 i sucked as i normally do, 4x4 i DNFed on one solve and didn't get an average, 5x5 i did all right, BLD were all DNFs one i quit because i just couldn't Memo for some reason, OH was pretty bad, and magic was all right.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2011)

In lobby at hotel in NYC using WiFi. DYK time!
-Morris. FRANK Morris. Or Norris apparently.
-John Tamanananananana.
-I judged some of Frank's 555 solves. Spazzing so hard.
-kitten swapped to OH on a few PLLs, not sure if it cost him any time.
-a cool guy is the epitome of cool.
-TIMS REPRESENT (in magic)
-1st is Tim Rey- "WOOOOOOO"
-FRANK NORRIS
-JOHN BANANA
-I did OLL parity twice on one of my only (2) solves out of 10 without OLL parity.
-double parity and bad cases on 1:01 444 with 44 to oll parity.
-Ryan's safety solve = faster than his fast attempts.1:28 off by 2 corners 
-I had 3 DNFs, 2 were fast and close, one was too fast, I gave up.
-soft drink = loser's term for soda.
-what's a zed?
-reverse psychology when judging ftw.
-lolkid "Rowe did you win worlds?""sure" whispered to me "omg can you believe it? I just talked to Rowe!" (***** please? you just spoke to Tim Major!)
-Rowe is cnfag.
-333 finals should've been closer than they were.
-"you sound like Feliks, are you related?"
-"you're Tim Major? aren't you Feliks' brother?"
-"say hi to Feliks for me" <- got this twice, JyH *may*'ve been joking though.
Too many Fazfanboys, no love for Rowe? 
-Judged Ryan's 22 and 20 LL skip OH, timmajor lucky judge.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

DYK time
Mike Kotch and I are a beautiful duo when it comes to singing "Someone like you"?
Mike can get his voice higher than he probably should can?
It's our song?
Factory solving is epic and I will be tryingto do it more in future competitions?
There was a lucky solving station?
We pwn at team BLD? Over 100 solves Saturday night/Sunday morning?
My brain wasfried from remembering all his cross solutions?
Tim Major-"Mary land?"
Tim Major is a pro lucky judge?
Tim Major doesn't know how to solve a 2x2x2?
I DNFd two scrambles of 3BLD, and as for the 3rd one, timer fail at .11 so I didn't get to redo it?
I should practice BLD more to get more accurate?
Tim Major calls sodas "soft drinks"?
3rd Place Tim Re-"WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"-Patricia Li
Tim Major has an awesome Aussie accent?
I learned a lot about Australian culture?
You have to build up your tolerance to the coolguy, since he's too cool to be around for long?
I got thecoolguy back for not shaking my hand last competition as we were leaving?
Blindfolded magic/master magic is actually faster than regular magic/master magic?
Pop every solve and at least OLL parity every solve sucks? 
I hate my 4x4?
Rowe hates my 4x4?
Tim Major and I got lost coming back from Lunch?
Tim Reynolds thinks I can turn fast now?


PS-Tim Reynolds, can I please have Round 1 OH scrambles, and Round 1/2 BLD scrambles.

I want to reconstruct my LL skip, and I want to see where I failed scramble 3 of Round 1 BLD scramble, and I want to see what times I would have gotten in 2nd round BLD if I didn't fail first round.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 23, 2011)

All the scrambles are here: http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/HarvardFall2011/. We only used 1a for OH, not 1b. The other rounds with groups were used.

Results are going up now-ish.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know which OH scramble the LL skip was. So I'm waiting for that to come up. But I know where I went wrong in BLD

After I was done my comms for corners, there were 4 twisted. I did a 3 move setup into a sune pure twist, and undiid that. Which of course left two bad.

I didn't even see that other twisted corner :fp.


----------



## JyH (Oct 23, 2011)

@Tim Major - i srs
@Ryan Reese - It's "a cool guy"


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 23, 2011)

Results up: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...lts=All+Results&competitionId=HarvardFall2011


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2011)

Closest I've found so far is an Sune-PLL skip for the 4th scramble

I'm 99.9% sure the EOLINE is not the same as what I did in comp. I'm pretty sure I had 6 bad edges there and that 4th scramblle only has 4.

http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/HarvardFall2011/333oh-1a.pdf

Using scramble 4 of that (apparently it's the 4th scramble of Round 1).


----------



## cubernya (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan, if you could show me your F2L I might be able to tweak it to see if we can get a LL skip. Also, you're using ZZ in this, correct?


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> DYK time
> Tim Major calls sodas "soft drinks"?


DYK 
Americans call soft drinks "sodas".


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 23, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> In lobby at hotel in NYC using WiFi. DYK time!
> -Morris. FRANK Morris. Or Norris apparently.
> -John Tamanananananana.
> -I judged some of Frank's 555 solves. Spazzing so hard.
> ...


 
That lolkid was me and sorry at the beginning of the day i didn't know who you were


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 23, 2011)

DYK:

Tim Major called me a b****?


----------



## cuBerBruce (Oct 23, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> DYK
> Americans call soft drinks "sodas".


 
Nope. Not all Americans.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2011)

RyanReese said:


> I learned a lot about Australian culture?


 
Soft drink not being soda =/= culture 
-Me and Ryan should be navigators. So pro.

Here's my F-perm people who wanted it 
M' U2 L F' R U2 Rw' U Rw' R2 U2 R2
Doesn't give justice to how I execute it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 24, 2011)

Tim we talked more than just sodas. RESTAURANTS TOO!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> DYK
> Americans call soft drinks "sodas".


 
I call it "pop".


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 24, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> You might forget it in the middle of a solve, if you don't mess up, it might be slower than the 2 look cause your not used to it, etc.
> 
> I won't be able to make this one  Have fun guys!


 Unless you cube a lot.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 24, 2011)

-put another shrimp on the barbie.<3 banana Aussie accent attempt.


----------



## pjk (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats Tim on the 4x4 and 5x5 BLD success.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 25, 2011)

One more DYK-Mike picks up girls on the highway by blowing them kisses.

I also like doing staring contests with hot girls on the highway.


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> One more DYK-Mike picks up girls on the highway by blowing them kisses.
> 
> I also like doing staring contests with hot girls on the highway.


 
This is the creepiest post of all time.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 25, 2011)

Kian said:


> This is the creepiest post of all time.


 
Nah, I'm pretty sure it's this:



RyanReese09 said:


> He (an adult over 18) likes young children kissing each other. It's blatantly obvious what he is implying .


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 25, 2011)

Kian said:


> This is the _best_ post of all time.


 
Fixed.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 25, 2011)

Andrew, I'm not even going to ask how or why you had that post bookmarked/remembered.

Carry on.


----------

